# Superniks Superwax



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all, I was a bit bored today so I thought I'd have a bit of a laugh with some samples of waxes I've had lying around for a while. It's not a true homebrew but more of a concoction. 
Ingredients are as follows
30g swissvax best of show
30g swissvax autobahn
20g zymol vintage
30g dodo juice supernatural 








The BoS and the vintage are both quite soft waxes, the autobahn isn't quite as soft and the supernatural is quite hard by comparison. 
First up I just gave them a thorough mix together. 








I was a little bit worried about heating the mix up too much so it was put in a bowl with some boiling water. No direct heat source. 








I took the wax pot out of the water and stirred every couple of minute and replaced the cooling water with freshly boiled water. 
I only heated the mix until the pieces of supernatural had broken down. 








Then separated into a few small pots and placed into the fridge to cool. 
I'm off to wash the car now. Hopefully by the time I'm done the "super wax" will be cool enough to use. 
Update coming soon.


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

Time for a quick update. The wax has cooled but is quite soft. At first I tried to apply with a sponge applicator but this seemed to clog up with wax due to it being very soft. So I tried applying it by hand. 








It was very easy to apply by hand. Very easy to get a very thin layer. It probably took no more than 3-4g to cover the car. Cured for around 5 mins and then buffed off. It was super easy to remove and I've gotta say I'm really pleased with it. 
























The sun wasn't out so the pics don't really do the wax justice. I just need some rain now so I can see how it beads. 
I've managed to turn some waxes I wasn't using into 100g of wax I really like. 
Result


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice one mate


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Just saw it , great .


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice result


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Cool :thumb:
I've been tempted to mash something up too!
Nice Fancy blend you cooked up! Very high end


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Goodylax said:


> Cool :thumb:
> I've been tempted to mash something up too!
> Nice Fancy blend you cooked up! Very high end


With all the top waxes that you have in hand , you might blend something crazy on your side also !


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Top job. What a great idea!


----------

